

Is Planned Parenthood faking a hack on their website? - jmolyneaux

Planned Parenthood&#x27;s website source contains suspicious code that someone more knowledgeable than myself should look deeper into:<p><pre><code>    &lt;body class=&quot;site_down_template no-write edit-disabled&quot;
		 data-page-category=&quot;Under Attack Campaigns&quot;
		 data-page-type=&quot;Site Down Template&quot;
		 ontouchstart=&quot;&quot;&gt;

    &lt;meta name=&quot;title&quot; 
       property=&quot;title&quot; 
       content=&quot;Our site is down due to extremists :: Planned Parenthood&quot;&#x2F;&gt;
</code></pre>
An image has since been replaced:<p><pre><code>    &lt;link rel=&quot;image_src&quot; href=&quot;&#x2F;images&#x2F;planned_parenthood_is_under_attack.png&quot;&#x2F;&gt;

</code></pre>
There are reports that the CSS was tweaked during the hack:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;redsteeze&#x2F;status&#x2F;626603985932316673<p>Planned Parenthood also seems to have changed their story on Facebook multiple times:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;SooperMexican&#x2F;status&#x2F;626606261577097216
======
adamthebig
If you look at the source of the current landing page, they left in the
hacking nonsense.

<!-- Facebook Social --> <meta name="og:title" property="og:title"
content="Our site is down :: Planned Parenthood"/> <meta name="og:description"
property="og:description" content="Planned Parenthood has been providing
trusted health care for nearly 100 years. Learn about pregnancy."/> <meta
name="og:image" property="og:image"
content="/images/planned_parenthood_is_under_attack.png"/>

    
    
    		<link rel="image_src" 
    			 href="/images/planned_parenthood_is_under_attack.png"/>

------
deadbeef404
I don't see how having a "site down" template is anything suspicious. I have a
page that I replace my company's web-app with when I'm performing upgrades;
they could have easily made their's a generic template and customised it to
the situation.

Changing the CSS on the site during the hack? I don't see how that implies
anything other than someone in their large organisation had the idea to change
the CSS to improve the readability.

And I'm not seeing how their story has changed, just new statuses with
different wording..

~~~
BrandonMarc
The evidence spans multiple sites' templates as well as the advertising code.
Zero Hedge compiles quite a bit of evidence.

[http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-30/did-planned-
parenth...](http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-07-30/did-planned-parenthood-
just-hack-its-own-website-publicity-stunt)

